# hereford mouse babys



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I have been trying for a litter of these for a couple of months now but the first litter I had was a small litter of selfs.. 
then the next litter did not survive..
The other day I noticed some more pinks..so today I took a sneek peek to see if I had any herefords in the litter and whoo hoo....

this is what i found!










looks like three of them so far are good for showing .. I will know more when the unders colour up more :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I get these every now and then, love love love them!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! Well done!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

micicles!!!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Pretty little meecers, congrats !


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Eeeek look at that little Black Hereford :flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks all. I will put more photos up in a few days when they have some more pigment come through. : victory:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Eeeeeeee!

I love them! :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you ladies :2thumb:

They are two more days older now.. I still cant tell what the unders will be like just yet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im not sure if they are supposed to ''show wise'', but when they come up in my litters (from your mice actually kelly) they have white feet, and i LOVE them with white feet.
last ones i took photos of


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they are sweet...:2thumb:

yes they are ment to have white feet and a white bit on the tummy and half a white tail : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> they are sweet...:2thumb:
> 
> yes they are ment to have white feet and a white bit on the tummy and half a white tail : victory:


a HA!!!! clever! their white feet are the best bit CUteeeeeeee

p.s got my first sheepy ginger this week !!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

you will have to get some pics up of that ! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> you will have to get some pics up of that ! :2thumb:


will do, they are ALL going on sunday * cries*


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely Pics

That little Black one still catchs my heart :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

aww beautiful babies :flrt: need 2 get some pics up of the babies i got off u so u can see them, they are all so lovely


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh yes get some pics :flrt:

I will try to add some more pics today of the baby herefords.


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

will you be selling any by chance!?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love the brown one with the white face :flrt::flrt:


----------

